# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Kerstwensen

## gossie

Sinterklaas vanavond voorbij.

fijne kerst, en nieuwjaar.

----------


## sietske763

ik wens iedereen een fijne decembermaand..................maar besef heel goed dat er mc vrienden zijn die er alleen voorstaan en denk aan jullie, zeker tijdens de feestdagen, die erg eenzaam kunnen aanvoelen!
dikke kusssssssss voor mn mc vrienden!!!!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik wens een ieder die het moeilijk heeft of alleen is naast de droevige, mooie momenten en veel lichtpuntjes voor het Nieuwe Jaar.  :Embarrassment: 
Ik wens een ieder een goede gezondheid toe, en diegene die het hier al moeilijk mee hebben, hoop ik dat ze betere vooruitzichten krijgen.  :Embarrassment: 
Ik wens iedereen een warm, liefdevol en gelukkig Nieuwjaar.  :Smile: 
En tenslotte voor de stresskippen met de kerstdagen, (heb er zelf ook wel last van) je kunt niet meer doen dan je best. Het gaat tenslotte om de gedachte, en het samenzijn. 
Waren de mensen de rest van het jaar ook milder gestemd zou de wereld er ook een beetje mooier uitzien.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Humanbody

Ja uiteraard iedereen fantastische feestdagen toegewenst !  :Smile:

----------

